# Raideliikenne > Junat >  UnionsExpressen

## Compact

Onkos kenelläkään matkakokemuksia tästä 1960-luvun tyylin klassisesta pikajunayhteydestä Tukholman ja Oslon välillä? Junalla voi tehdä vain kansainvälisiä, ei Ruotsin tai Norjan sisäisiä matkoja.

http://www.unionsexpressen.com/

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko tietoa, mikä porukka oikein omistaa / pyörittää Unionsexpressen Scandinavian Railway AB :ta? Onko jotain tuttuja nimiä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Tässä lehtijutussa on joitakin nimiä. Eivät ole minulle tuttuja, mutta ehkä jollekin muille foorumilaisille?

http://www.realtid.se/ArticlePages/2...tid150.dbp.asp

----------


## Compact

UnionsExpressen on muuten tämän näköinen. Kuva syyskuulta Kristinehamnista, kuvalähde "Postvagnen" (ruotsalainen kiskoliikenneharrastajien foorumi).

----------


## Compact

Kerta kukaan yhteisömme jäsenistä ei ole matkustanut tällä, niin näin siinä sitten kävi:

http://www.nwt.se/ArticlePages/20081...NWT853.dbp.asp

http://www.unionsexpressen.se/Public/Information.aspx

http://nyheter.se.msn.com/article.as...mentid=9983155

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kerta kukaan yhteisömme jäsenistä ei ole matkustanut tällä, niin näin siinä sitten kävi:
> 
> http://www.nwt.se/ArticlePages/20081...NWT853.dbp.asp
> 
> http://www.unionsexpressen.se/Public/Information.aspx
> 
> http://nyheter.se.msn.com/article.as...mentid=9983155


No voi voi!

Ja syyt liikenneluvan peruuttamiselle ovat myös melko oudot. 

Toivottavasti toiminta käynnistyy uuddelleen piakkoin, muuten asiakkaiden luottamus tämäntyyppiseen toimintaan on mennyttä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Kysymyshän on siis siitä, että norjalainen AutoLink omistaa sekä CargoLink-rautatieyhtiön, jolla on tavaraliikennettä Norjassa, että 40 % Ofotbanen-yhtiöstä. Kun markkinoille on liikaa toimijoita, AutoLink yrittää kaikin keinoin saada Ofotbanenin konkurssiin, arvioiden (todennäköisesti oikein) että suuri osa Ofotbanenin asiakkaista siirtyisi CargoLinkille. CargoLinkillä ei kuitenkaan ole eikä koskaan ole ollutkaan lupia henkilöliikenteeseen. Ofotbanenin vastuulla ollut UnionsExpressen kadonnee siten kokonaan ja sen liikennöintiin käytetyt kolme sarjojen Rc3 ja Rc6 veturia palannevat SJ:n käyttöön.

----------

